# [TUTORIAL] Restore Glance on Windows 10 Redstone for Unsupported Devices



## AWasisto (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello all,

I just wanna share a tutorial on how to restore glance screen on Windows 10 Redstone for older devices. I made this tutorial because there are so many people asking how to restore glance functionality after they update their device to Redstone. There are some guides on it but they are really hard to find. There is even an option to enable old glance screen on Gustav's Interop Tools but lot of people don't know how to use it

This tutorial is based on what I always did to restore the glance screen on my Lumia 920. Make sure that your device had glance screen feature when it was on Windows Phone. Otherwise, this trick wouldn't work. Follow this tutorial on your own risk. I'm not responsible for any damage caused to your device.

Part 1: Install Interop Tools & Glance Screen APPX

On your PC, Download the latest version of Interop Tools from https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-10-mobile-apps-and-games/app-interop-tools-versatile-registry-t3445271 and the attached *glancescreen_appx.zip*. Put all the APPXs (including dependencies) on your phone storage _(e.g. Download folder)_
On your phone. go to *Settings > Update & security > For developers*
Turn on *Developer mode*, *Device Discovery* and *Device Portal*
Open Microsoft Edge, and go to http://127.0.0.1/ to open Device Portal _(it is possible to do this using your PC via WiFi but it'll be slower since the APPXs need to be transfered via WiFi)_
If there is a certificate error, ignore it and click *Continue to this webpage*
You might be asked to authenticate. Go to the previous developer settings and click *Pair* button
On the Device Portal, Click *Apps* on the left sidebar
Install all Interop Tools dependencies ONE BY ONE. After that, install the main Interop Tools APPX
Install *glancescreen.appx*
Turn off Device Discovery and Device Portal on the developer settings

Part 2: Restore Missing Glance Files & Registry

Open *Interop Tools > This Device*. Open sidebar, choose *Interop Unlock*
Check *Restore NDTKSvc* and restart your device _(on some occasions, the other option can't be turned on until you restart your device)_
Open *Interop Tools > This Device >  Interop Unlock*. Check *Full Filesystem Access* and restart your device once more _(some folders can't be seen until you restart the device)_
Connect your device to your PC via USB
On your PC, download the attached *missing_glance_files.zip* and put them on *[Your Phone]\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\* using Windows Explorer
Open Interop Tools and turn off Full Filesystem Access
Open sidebar, choose *Tweaks*
Scroll down and turn on *Enable Old Glance Screen (RS1)*

Part 3: Fix Glance Font (Non-WXGA devices only)

Open *Settings > System > About*. Click *More info* button and check your device *Screen resolution*
If it's 768x1280 (WXGA), jump to part 4. Otherwise, open *Interop Tools > This Device*. Open sidebar, choose *Registry Browser*
Navigate to *HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpm\FontFile*
If your device screen resolution is 480x800 (WVGA), replace *lpmFont_WXGA.bin* with *lpmFont_WVGA.bin*. For other resolutions, you might wanna check out the other fonts inside _lpmFonts_4.1.12.4_ folder in the attached _missing_glance_files.zip_

Part 4: Update Glance Screen

Open Store. Open sidebar, choose *Downloads and updates*
Click *Check for updates* and update *Glance Screen*
Restart your device

Miscellaneous

How to Fix MTP Root Path to Deactivate Full Filesystem Access
How to Increase Glance Font to Fit Device Screen Like on Windows Phone

I hope this tutorial helps. Goodluck!


----------



## Arshen (Jan 19, 2017)

hi
thank you.
can you help me for change glance font size for this method?


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 19, 2017)

Arshen said:


> hi
> thank you.
> can you help me for change glance font size for this method?

Click to collapse



Is it too small? If so, follow the steps below...


*How to Increase Glance Font to Fit Device Screen Like on Windows Phone*

The glance font on Windows Phone is bigger than on Windows 10 Mobile so that the text fits the device screen. I actually prefer the smaller font size because that's how the glance screen displayed on the new devices and it looks more elegant. But if you still want to increase the font size, here's the steps...

Open *Interop Tools > This Device*. Open sidebar, choose *Registry Browser*
Navigate to *HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpm\FontFile*
Replace *\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\lpmFonts_4.1.12.4\* with *\Windows\system32\*
Write the change


----------



## Arshen (Jan 19, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> Is it too small? If so, follow the steps below...
> 
> 
> *How to Increase Glance Screen Font*
> ...

Click to collapse



i want to make glance screen font small!
how can i do this?


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 19, 2017)

Arshen said:


> i want to make glance screen font small!
> how can i do this?

Click to collapse



Try this value: \Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\lpmFonts_4.1.12.4\lpmFont_720p_hi.bin
You can try lpmFont_720p.bin or lpmFont_wvga.bin if it's not small enough. lpmFont_720p_hi.bin > lpmFont_720p.bin > lpmFont_wvga.bin


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anyone have a problem with the MTP after turning off full filesystem access?


----------



## TulakChoco (Jan 20, 2017)

Arshen said:


> i want to make glance screen font small!
> how can i do this?

Click to collapse



this worked for me on my Lumia 810
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/glance-screen-original-files-lumia-820-t3463740


----------



## adityashingade (Jan 20, 2017)

will it really work on unsupported  devices which does not support glance , because MS said its a Hardware feature ?


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 20, 2017)

TulakChoco said:


> this worked for me on my Lumia 810
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/glance-screen-original-files-lumia-820-t3463740

Click to collapse



Whoa I've just realized the font needs to be changed for WVGA devices. Thanks! Tutorial updated




adityashingade said:


> will it really work on unsupported  devices which does not support glance , because MS said its a Hardware feature ?

Click to collapse



If glance screen was available on the device while it's on Windows Phone, then it would work. Otherwise, nope, I don't think so


----------



## tany3450 (Jan 22, 2017)

thanks, working on my 920.


----------



## jaspi72 (Jan 22, 2017)

On my 1020 worked yeah but after while screen goes crazy and nightmode when time change place to up its fuked. 15014 not worked even soft reset or what ever. 15007 worked while after glance installed.
So last 2 fast updates (15007 and 15014) glance not working anymore what ever you do.  Not trying to install anymore glance and phone works ok and im happy.


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 22, 2017)

jaspi72 said:


> On my 1020 worked yeah but after while screen goes crazy and nightmode when time change place to up its fuked. 15014 not worked even soft reset or what ever. 15007 worked while after glance installed.
> So last 2 fast updates (15007 and 15014) glance not working anymore what ever you do.  Not trying to install anymore glance and phone works ok and im happy.

Click to collapse



Does it flicker vertically? I have two Lumia 920, both of them use the same firmware and build. But one of them flickers like hell when showing glance screen and the flicker won't stop until I reboot the device. I read somewhere it's a software problem, someone said that the double tap to unlock option needs to be be turned off (i haven't tried that btw). But I think it has something to do with the hardware since the other 920 worked flawlessly without turning off the double tap to unlock option. Still have no idea why some devices does that...

Btw warning updated, I only tested this on RS1


----------



## jaspi72 (Jan 22, 2017)

No nothing vertically just crazy blurred mesh screen and cant do anything. Shutting phone like pushed shutdown putton when screen is blurred and do like normally (fingered down) phone shut down and camera sounds do work but screen is total mesh. Hard reset worked and when booted i didnt even try to put glance stuff on and now work. Nothing to do about doubletab i tested just glance stuff. Ok latest fast build is jamming making calls, not showing maked calls and sendet messages so hell please dont even try it.. Going back to last worked backup (slow build) and wait some


----------



## SSWJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Q- put the whole zip(missing glance file.zip) in oem\public or ,put the files ,

I put file nd not working on L540,help please


----------



## ettoumia (Jan 25, 2017)

thank you 
:good::good::good: work perfect in lumia 920


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 25, 2017)

SSWJ said:


> Q- put the whole zip(missing glance file.zip) in oem\public or ,put the files ,
> 
> I put file nd not working on L540,help please

Click to collapse



Does Lumia 540 support glance when it was on Windows Phone 8.1? If it doesn't, this tutorial won't work


----------



## Nightsteed (Jan 26, 2017)

It's working quite well on my 810


----------



## SSWJ (Jan 26, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> Does Lumia 540 support glance when it was on Windows Phone 8.1? If it doesn't, this tutorial won't work

Click to collapse



Oh no  It doesn't support


----------



## ettoumia (Jan 28, 2017)

i use interop tool to restore glance screen in lumia 920 w10 using this.
it fonction; but when i connect my phone to pc it always open Filesystem Access 
i desactivate Full Filesystem Access in Interop Tools > This Device > Interop Unlock and restart my device but still have the same issu 
please any help thanks


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 29, 2017)

ettoumia said:


> i use interop tool to restore glance screen in lumia 920 w10 using this.
> it fonction; but when i connect my phone to pc it always open Filesystem Access
> i desactivate Full Filesystem Access in Interop Tools > This Device > Interop Unlock and restart my device but still have the same issu
> please any help thanks

Click to collapse



Finally! I thought I'm the only one having trouble deactivating full filesystem access


*How to Fix MTP Root Path to Deactivate Full Filesystem Access*

If you can't deactivate full filesystem access by just unchecking its checkbox on Interop Tools, I found a way to fix it

Open *Interop Tools > This Device*. Open sidebar, choose *Interop Unlock*
Check *Full Filesystem Access*
Enter *C:\Data\Users\Public* on *MTP Root Path*
Click the write button next to MTP Root Path
Uncheck *Full Filesystem Access*
Restart your device


----------



## tany3450 (Jan 29, 2017)

It suddenly stopped working for me.. What may caused to it?

solution: disable from interop tools, reboot, activate from interop tools, reboot.


----------



## ettoumia (Jan 29, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> Finally! I thought I'm the only one having trouble deactivating full filesystem access
> 
> 
> *How to Fix MTP Root Path to Deactivate Full Filesystem Access*
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you so much :good::good::good: it works:victory:


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 29, 2017)

tany3450 said:


> It suddenly stopped working for me.. What may caused to it?
> 
> solution: disable from interop tools, reboot, activate from interop tools, reboot.

Click to collapse



Are you sure you really need to do that? It's been happening to me since Threshold (or even WP i didn't notice) and a reboot always solved the problem


----------



## K. K. VinayKumar (Jan 30, 2017)

*Thank you very much.*

Thank you very much for fixing the things which Microsoft had messed up. I don't have words to describe how much happy I'm. Thank you very much.   :highfive:

My device: Nokia Lumia 925


----------



## mirasal2 (Feb 7, 2017)

I suggest to change thread title , it suck, THE UNSUPPORTED WORD IN TITLE IS BAD IDEA  ,it's shame on you to put it


----------



## AWasisto (Feb 10, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> I suggest to change thread title , it suck, THE UNSUPPORTED WORD IN TITLE IS BAD IDEA  ,it's shame on you to put it

Click to collapse



Why? It doesn't need glance screen restoration if the phone is supported by Microsoft to be updated to Windows 10 Redstone *because this issue is only happening to unsupported devices that are forced to be updated to Redstone.* The word *Restore* on the title is clear enough that the phone had glance screen before but it's gone after updating to Redstone. This is a guide to *restore glance screen, not enable.*


----------



## mirasal2 (Feb 14, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> Why? It doesn't need glance screen restoration if the phone is supported by Microsoft to be updated to Windows 10 Redstone *because this issue is only happening to unsupported devices that are forced to be updated to Redstone.* The word *Restore* on the title is clear enough that the phone had glance screen before but it's gone after updating to Redstone. This is a guide to *restore glance screen, not enable.*

Click to collapse



The UNSUPPORTED refers to the feature that you are talking about?


----------



## hamed7ir (Feb 15, 2017)

s4.picofile.com/file/8286534342/wp_ss_20170215_0001.png
Hi 
in my Lumia 925 I have problem 
copy and paste zip files to oem/public but in intrope tools/tweak don't see glance screen rs1
I install glance screen.appx
I think everything correct step by step 
14393.726
U can see pic tweak side(oh sorry can't link because newbie limited 

Also try 3th options but didn't happen
What should I do? please help thanks 
.


----------



## AWasisto (Feb 15, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> s4.picofile.com/file/8286534342/wp_ss_20170215_0001.png
> Hi
> in my Lumia 925 I have problem
> copy and paste zip files to oem/public but in intrope tools/tweak don't see glance screen rs1
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you are using the latest Interop Tools? https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68307668&postcount=2
If so, scroll down the Tweaks page and you will find it

What do you mean by the 3rd option? What didn't happen?


----------



## hamed7ir (Feb 15, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> Are you sure you are using the latest Interop Tools? https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68307668&postcount=2
> If so, scroll down the Tweaks page and you will find it
> 
> What do you mean by the 3rd option? What didn't happen?

Click to collapse



Thanks for quick replay 
No now check the link and my interop tools is 17...
I link a pic without http (because limition) on top of my last post if u see that u can see 3rd option


----------



## AWasisto (Feb 17, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for quick replay
> No now check the link and my interop tools is 17...
> I link a pic without http (because limition) on top of my last post if u see that u can see 3rd option

Click to collapse



The Tweaks page should look like my attached image

Open *Interop Tools > This Device*, then open sidebar and choose *About*. There's a version number under Interop Tools (RC). What does it says?


----------



## hamed7ir (Feb 17, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> The Tweaks page should look like my attached image
> 
> Open *Interop Tools > This Device*, then open sidebar and choose *About*. There's a version number under Interop Tools (RC). What does it says?

Click to collapse



Hi so thanks for your reply
I update 
And it works
I have two questions? 
How can I change my username? Its wrong  
And 
,enabling  miracast for lumia 925 by interop tools! Is it possible? 
How can I request for it or where can i?


----------



## AWasisto (Feb 18, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> s4.picofile.com/file/8286534342/wp_ss_20170215_0001.png
> Hi
> in my Lumia 925 I have problem
> copy and paste zip files to oem/public but in intrope tools/tweak don't see glance screen rs1
> ...

Click to collapse





[email protected] said:


> Hi so thanks for your reply
> I update
> And it works
> I have two questions?
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you mean Microsoft account? Unfortunately you have to factory reset to change it.

Yes, it's possible. There's a thread about it https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/continuum-unsupported-devices-t3496651


----------



## blackpanther0 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks, great guide! it works on my 925 and i'm happy, after more and more researches of that 

one question: after glance return, still is possible to have the weather like this:




?


----------



## dxdy (Mar 5, 2017)

blackpanther0 said:


> Thanks, great guide! it works on my 925 and i'm happy, after more and more researches of that
> 
> one question: after glance return, still is possible to have the weather like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no because new UWP weather app not support this... 

only way is to use weather on locked screen and use locked screen as glance


----------



## blackpanther0 (Mar 6, 2017)

ok,  thanks anyway


----------



## rjosein (Mar 21, 2017)

*camara*

Amigo ya que conose bastante del sistema no habra un tuto para solucionar el error de camara


----------



## locolyric (Mar 22, 2017)

is it safe to use this method to unlock the 640 xl glance screen for more option? 
the setting in extra info doesn't work for this phone.


----------



## AWasisto (Mar 22, 2017)

locolyric said:


> is it safe to use this method to unlock the 640 xl glance screen for more option?
> the setting in extra info doesn't work for this phone.

Click to collapse



What do you mean by more option? Which option your 640 XL doesn't have?


----------



## soheilup71 (Mar 22, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> Is it too small? If so, follow the steps below...
> 
> 
> *How to Increase Glance Font to Fit Device Screen Like on Windows Phone*
> ...

Click to collapse



hi,
i managed to enable glance on my L820 perfectly (build 10.0.14393.953), however the background photo option is not available, is there any way to hack around registry to enable it? i also have updated to the latest glance software... thanks!


----------



## dxdy (Mar 22, 2017)

soheilup71 said:


> hi,
> i managed to enable glance on my L820 perfectly (build 10.0.14393.953), however the background photo option is not available, is there any way to hack around registry to enable it? i also have updated to the latest glance software... thanks!

Click to collapse



in glance settings use locked screen photo for glance... no other way to select other photo for glance...


----------



## soheilup71 (Mar 23, 2017)

dxdy said:


> in glance settings use locked screen photo for glance... no other way to select other photo for glance...

Click to collapse



exactly i'm looking for the lock screen photo option which is not available
imgur.com/a/99slx


----------



## AWasisto (Mar 28, 2017)

locolyric said:


> is it safe to use this method to unlock the 640 xl glance screen for more option?
> the setting in extra info doesn't work for this phone.

Click to collapse





soheilup71 said:


> exactly i'm looking for the lock screen photo option which is not available
> imgur.com/a/99slx

Click to collapse



That's strange... Anyone?


----------



## soheilup71 (Mar 28, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> That's strange... Anyone?

Click to collapse



Can you take a screen shot from your registry page ... Where you change the screen resolution for glance screen(wxvga or some thing.) ... Maybe there is a missing line i can add manually for the lock screen photo option


----------



## dxdy (Mar 28, 2017)

soheilup71 said:


> exactly i'm looking for the lock screen photo option which is not available
> imgur.com/a/99slx

Click to collapse



Show content from locked screen.. that is... you set photo on locked screen and that picture show on glance


----------



## soheilup71 (Mar 28, 2017)

dxdy said:


> Show content from locked screen.. that is... you set photo on locked screen and that picture show on glance

Click to collapse





AWasisto said:


> That's strange... Anyone?

Click to collapse



in the screenshot i provided (imgur.com/a/99slx) there is no background photo option available.... now see this image (i got from google image) and there is that option (imgur.com/a/AGdXX) do you understand my problem now?!!!

the highlighted lockscreen icon directs you to the lock screen setting and if you change the lock screen back ground guess what? nothing changes still the same glance with no back ground. i think a screen shot from registry page to this directory 
( HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpm) can help to see if i miss any setting in my registry.

here is my screen shot from my glance registry: (imgur.com/a/KWISw)
here is my phone device target info registry : (imgur.com/a/6vlN2)


thanks again :laugh:


----------



## AWasisto (Mar 29, 2017)

soheilup71 said:


> in the screenshot i provided (imgur.com/a/99slx) there is no background photo option available.... now see this image (i got from google image) and there is that option (imgur.com/a/AGdXX) do you understand my problem now?!!!
> 
> the highlighted lockscreen icon directs you to the lock screen setting and if you change the lock screen back ground guess what? nothing changes still the same glance with no back ground. i think a screen shot from registry page to this directory
> ( HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpm) can help to see if i miss any setting in my registry.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you follow the part 2 of my tutorial, your registry values must be the same as mine. By the way my glance background photo option is greyed if I use dynamic lock screen background photo such as Bing. I'm not sure if this would help but you might wanna try to set your lock screen background photo to a static photo and see if the glance background photo option shows up.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have the legacy Glance app working on my Lumia 650. Thanks to this tutorial and gus33000.

Not sure this was listed, but wanted to mention that you can override the night mode color to something else.  I've only discovered 3 different colors.  

I was able to Edit the registry setting below to get three different colors not listed in the dark mode selection:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
DarkModeOverrideColor

Set it to any one of these Dword values, but if you make additional change to the legacy glance app it resets.
16776960 – Yellow
65535 – Cyan
16711935 – Magenta

I'm unsure how these are calculated from hexadecimal so if anyone can add details that'd be great.


----------



## AWasisto (Mar 30, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I have the legacy Glance app working on my Lumia 650. Thanks to this tutorial and gus33000.
> 
> Not sure this was listed, but wanted to mention that you can override the night mode color to something else.  I've only discovered 3 different colors.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just the color hexadecimal value converted to decimal. #FFFF00 (yellow) becomes 16776960, #00FFFF (cyan) becomes 65535 and #FF00FF (magenta) becomes 16711935. I tried to set arbitrary color but it didn't work


----------



## nate0 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ya, the colors are limited to primary ones only or any combination of the primary colors R G B with 255 values. Thanks for defining that.


----------



## pfreud01 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks alot for posting this tutorial. Works perfectly on my second L1020 with Redstone 2 (10.0.15063.2). Glance is even faster there than on my daily driver L1020 with Threshold (10.0.10586.839).


----------



## nate0 (Mar 31, 2017)

@AWasisto
Over time I have been looking at legacy glance keys, and some are not used at all, or could have been place holders for what has not or did not happen. Is there a xml customization policy for this app to shed light on any of them?  Where are the additional keys for the glance now migrated to OS, or is that all driven by the services and custom dll files?  Thanks.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 11, 2017)

How do we know if an OEM windows phone will or will not support glance?  I am still trying to convince myself Glance will never work on my Idol 4s.

Was there ever a cab or spkg file for the Lumia's running Glance Screen, the one under Setting->Personalization or something out there to see more about what is going on with this service and how it works?

I have enabled items like dbl tap under Personalization Lock screen, when they were not there via the registry (under Extras initially) to at least toggle. I know I am still not seeing the big picture in how this app/service works.  Currently I am still wondering why I cannot find any additional keys related to the new migrated Glance anywhere except for the ones under the NlpmService key.  Does anyone know the path(s) for any additional reg keys, know of any other files, or how to determine all the dependencies for Glance to operate? I am referring to the migrated to personalization Glance screen.  I have been looking at a Lumia 650 for reference.  Thanks.


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 12, 2017)

pfreud01 said:


> Thanks alot for posting this tutorial. Works perfectly on my second L1020 with Redstone 2 (10.0.15063.2). Glance is even faster there than on my daily driver L1020 with Threshold (10.0.10586.839).

Click to collapse



is maps working correctly on 15063.2 on your 1020?


----------



## pfreud01 (Apr 12, 2017)

no, it isn't. streets are missing. maybe an older version is working. i did not test it yet.


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 13, 2017)

pfreud01 said:


> no, it isn't. streets are missing. maybe an older version is working. i did not test it yet.

Click to collapse



its not the app itself, its the mapping engine that comes with RS2, any app that uses it is affected, like uber or foursquare, streets are not visible probably due to a new rendering mode being used that the S4 chipset doesnt support, thats my guess

also I cant get the .138 update, it fails with 0x80070273, apparently not even a hard reset can fix that according to some users


----------



## dxdy (Apr 13, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> is maps working correctly on 15063.2 on your 1020?

Click to collapse





pfreud01 said:


> no, it isn't. streets are missing. maybe an older version is working. i did not test it yet.

Click to collapse



this is problem with CU update... is same version of Windows Maps but seems use 6 month (or older) basemap. same is with PC and W10M


----------



## avtokrator (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi all, is it my phone (925) or it's the last WP10 update, but the App cannot be opened to actívate and adjust it? When launched from Extras the App window opens-closes in 1 second, not allowing the Access. Is there any remedy for that?
Thanks


----------



## dxdy (Apr 13, 2017)

avtokrator said:


> Hi all, is it my phone (925) or it's the last WP10 update, but the App cannot be opened to actívate and adjust it? When launched from Extras the App window opens-closes in 1 second, not allowing the Access. Is there any remedy for that?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



read first post 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70613928&postcount=1

or second topic about this
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...e/th2-restone-windows-10-custom-roms-t3440144


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 13, 2017)

dxdy said:


> this is problem with CU update... is same version of Windows Maps but seems use 6 month (or older) basemap. same is with PC and W10M

Click to collapse



well it seems to me its actually newer data with a new mapping engine that works perfectly on my 2 computers but seems to be rendering streets incorrectly in a 928, I really want to confirm by upgrading my icon too but I dont want to risk it until its on release preview 

also i dont see many people complaining about it, feedback hub  has like 30-40 guys reporting it, I imagine this issue affecting a good portion of the userbase would be making a ton more noise since its such basic functionality


----------



## dxdy (Apr 13, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> well it seems to me its actually newer data with a new mapping engine that works perfectly on my 2 computers but seems to be rendering streets incorrectly in a 928, I really want to confirm by upgrading my icon too but I dont want to risk it until its on release preview
> 
> also i dont see many people complaining about it, feedback hub  has like 30-40 guys reporting it, I imagine this issue affecting a good portion of the userbase would be making a ton more noise since its such basic functionality

Click to collapse



three PC and two laptops, all have problems (missing roads, not insaders)
also Lumia 950XL, 550, 650, 920 and 735... 

maybe people not notice problem yet...


----------



## avtokrator (Apr 13, 2017)

Well, I've read the whole thread actually. Have the Interop running and functional, the missing files restored, the App installed and updated. It is present in Extras, but can't open for more than a second. But, in Interop Tweak have only the option to select Notification LED. It's a 925 Lumia and the Glance was present before updating to WP10.


----------



## AWasisto (Apr 14, 2017)

avtokrator said:


> Well, I've read the whole thread actually. Have the Interop running and functional, the missing files restored, the App installed and updated. It is present in Extras, but can't open for more than a second. But, in Interop Tweak have only the option to select Notification LED. It's a 925 Lumia and the Glance was present before updating to WP10.

Click to collapse



I think you're using the older version of InteropTools. Here is the link to the RC2 version (it's the most stable version imo) https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70457420&postcount=550


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 14, 2017)

dxdy said:


> three PC and two laptops, all have problems (missing roads, not insaders)
> also Lumia 950XL, 550, 650, 920 and 735...
> 
> maybe people not notice problem yet...

Click to collapse



well good to read that, hope they can fix it through the app somehow even though I doubt it, system updating seems to be dead too giving error 0x80070273 and some people claim not even a hard reset can fix that


----------



## avtokrator (Apr 14, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> I think you're using the older version of InteropTools. Here is the link to the RC2 version (it's the most stable version imo) https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70457420&postcount=550

Click to collapse



...was using the versión found in Store, iirc 2.0.20, will give it a try later, btw, discovered the registry inputs for Glance are missing (3x ?) but not very confident how to add them, as mentioned in the posts of french guy in another thread. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## avtokrator (Apr 14, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> I think you're using the older version of InteropTools. Here is the link to the RC2 version (it's the most stable version imo) https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70457420&postcount=550

Click to collapse



Bingo, Glance's back! Big Thanks


----------



## dxdy (Apr 19, 2017)

here registry files for import with Interop Tools, used to fix Glance on Lumia 925 with insider Creators Update 15063.138 (but works with any other builds)... 
instruction from first page not worked and made registry files to fix that (btw. thx to djtonka for registry values)

+ files used to copy to phone: \Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\ (inside "Data_SharedData_OEM_Public.zip" file)
+ registry files inside "REGISTRY glance.zip"
+ old Interop Tools RC3 or new Interop Tools L version

how to use:
- fix works only for Lumia x20 devices witch support glance by default. if device not support glance you dont need this.
- do interop unlock first, if not work, first use "Restore NDTKSvc", restart phone and do interop unlock
- with Interop Tools to enable "Full Filesystem Access", 
- via USB connection from PC to phone copy glance folders/files to "Data\SharedData\OEM\Public" , 
- import registry files (also with Interop Tools)...
- (optional) to disable Full Filesystem Access, in Interop Tools under Interop unlock - Full Filesystem Access write C:/Data/Users/Public
- restart phone


----------



## forrest_gump_ (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello, 

I have found a guide with simple instructions on restoring glance screen in wm10 running on old lumia, like 1020.
I have done it before, but I did try it again and failed.

Can you tell me your opinion on something?
At first step, the guide says to copy some file (data_shared_oem_public) in the same path of Main_OS(phone's registry).
It means, to replace the files already there with the new, downloaded ones ?

This is more logical than juct copying these files there. I did copy them but nothing happened/changed. No glance screen menu visible under extras in my lumia 1020 running on latest fat build (mocking up like 950xl).


PS. I just read the above message ,this seems to be the guide I found and followed.
    After editing (adding) files in SYSTEM and SOFTWARE, we do select "Unload hivE", then "disable root access", and then restart the phone with volume_down+power ?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 19, 2017)

forrest_gump_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have found a guide with simple instructions on restoring glance screen in wm10 running on old lumia, like 1020.
> I have done it before, but I did try it again and failed.
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, that instructions is with WPInternals for old x20 devices with unlocked bootloader... but today i tested 925 with build 15063.138 and WPInternals not working anymore booting to mass storage... must use Interop Tools to enable "Full Filesystem Access", and copy glance files to Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\, and at the end, import registry files...


----------



## forrest_gump_ (Apr 19, 2017)

dxdy said:


> yeah, that instructions is with WPInternals for old x20 devices with unlocked bootloader... but today i tested 925 with build 15063.138 and WPInternals not working anymore booting to mass storage... must use Interop Tools to enable "Full Filesystem Access", and copy glance files to Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\, and at the end, import registry files...

Click to collapse



today morning I tried WpInternals1.2 with my 1020 running on 15063.138 and it did enter fine into Mass_storage.
In folder of phone's memory Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\, I should delete the already existing files, and only let the downloaded ones there ?

At the end, I import registry files. When I finish the first one, I do "unload_hive" and continue with the second one ?

PS. any way to completely remove a windows account(the first one used in wp8.1 ?). I had given it to my mother to familarize with touch screens, and now I gave her an android one. I would like to avoid using WDRT , returning to 8.1 and again moving to wm10.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 19, 2017)

forrest_gump_ said:


> today morning I tried WpInternals1.2 with my 1020 running on 15063.138 and it did enter fine into Mass_storage.
> In folder of phone's memory Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\, I should delete the already existing files, and only let the downloaded ones there ?
> 
> At the end, I import registry files. When I finish the first one, I do "unload_hive" and continue with the second one ?
> ...

Click to collapse



lucky you.. on L925 when boot to mass storage, asking for format... after cancel not show anything on storage

don need to delete, replace or skip, whatever.

about registry import, also not mater, you can unload, or dont... but dont use this new registry files posted in my previous posts, this is for Interop Tools

unfortunately, hard reset is only possibility to change account, no need to use WDRT, just use hard reset


----------



## forrest_gump_ (Apr 19, 2017)

dxdy said:


> lucky you.. on L925 when boot to mass storage, asking for format... after cancel not show anything on storage
> 
> don need to delete, replace or skip, whatever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will try once more, to only leave these ne files in..../public folder of the phone.
And if not these, which files should I use?

I follow a guide I found in windowsmania.pl (poland site).


----------



## dxdy (Apr 19, 2017)

forrest_gump_ said:


> I will try once more, to only leave these ne files in..../public folder of the phone.
> And if not these, which files should I use?
> 
> I follow a guide I found in windowsmania.pl (poland site).

Click to collapse



use files from windowsmania,pl... 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qllu243yv95v6sr

i use same files but only changed registry files to work with Interop Tools...


----------



## forrest_gump_ (Apr 19, 2017)

dxdy said:


> use files from windowsmania,pl...
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/qllu243yv95v6sr
> 
> i use same files but only changed registry files to work with Interop Tools...

Click to collapse



Yes these are the files I was talking about.
So, in Data/SHARED_Data_OEM_public, I should only leave the ones of the link you provided. I think this is the correct way. Delete existing ones and leave only these from windowsmania.pl.


----------



## Gokul Rajan (Apr 19, 2017)

1,download glance screen app and missing glance screen files,
2..install Interop Tools 1.9
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71000190&postcount=607
3.install glance screen
4.open Interop Tool
5.Open Interop Tools > This Device > Interop Unlock. Check Full Filesystem Access and restart your device 
6.missing_glance_files.zip and put them on [Your Phone]\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\ using Windows Explorer
7.Open Interop Tools and turn off Full Filesystem Access .Open sidebar, choose Tweaks ,Scroll down and turn on Enable Old Glance Screen (RS1)
8.restart your device


----------



## Xyberghost (May 1, 2017)

any way to start or any tries for glance screen on lumia 730???


----------



## dxdy (May 1, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> any way to start or any tries for glance screen on lumia 730???

Click to collapse



if phone dont support glance screen you cant anything... this tutorial is for devices which support glance screen but lost it after upgrade to W10M


----------



## nate0 (May 3, 2017)

dxdy said:


> if phone dont support glance screen you cant anything... this tutorial is for devices which support glance screen but lost it after upgrade to W10M

Click to collapse



Is there a way in the Portal page or Registry to identify a phones compatibility at a Hardware level?


----------



## blackpanther0 (May 21, 2017)

After upgrade to creator studio doesn't work... is there a way for restore glance?


----------



## uiqjirka (May 21, 2017)

blackpanther0 said:


> After upgrade to creator studio doesn't work... is there a way for restore glance?

Click to collapse



Works perfect on Creator Update.


----------



## dxdy (May 21, 2017)

blackpanther0 said:


> After upgrade to creator studio doesn't work... is there a way for restore glance?

Click to collapse



just use fix for glance....


----------



## blackpanther0 (May 21, 2017)

dxdy said:


> just use fix for glance....

Click to collapse



Ok. the procedure worked, but glance not displayed. when i restart the device (lumia 925) and the display turn off and unlock the phone, this go in crash with screen "old tv style"...

what happens?


----------



## dxdy (May 21, 2017)

blackpanther0 said:


> Ok. the procedure worked, but glance not displayed. when i restart the device (lumia 925) and the display turn off and unlock the phone, this go in crash with screen "old tv style"...
> 
> what happens?

Click to collapse



try this fix
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67


----------



## blackpanther0 (May 22, 2017)

Perfect! Now it works 

thank you


----------



## yiafar (May 22, 2017)

Can not install  Interop Tools, because there isn't a "security certificate"....


----------



## dxdy (May 22, 2017)

yiafar said:


> Can not install  Interop Tools, because there isn't a "security certificate"....

Click to collapse



use ARM version, all is there
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71000190&postcount=607


----------



## yiafar (May 25, 2017)

dxdy said:


> here registry files for import with Interop Tools, used to fix Glance on Lumia 925 with insider Creators Update 15063.138...
> instruction from first page not worked and made registry files to fix that (btw. thx to djtonka for registry values)
> 
> + files used to copy to phone: \Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\ (inside "Data_SharedData_OEM_Public.zip" file)
> ...

Click to collapse




I have glance screen, but it opens for a second and then it disappears. 
What step should I start with?
(Nokia 925, 10.0.14393.1198)

please I need a step by step answer... I am clumsy....
Thanks again


----------



## dxdy (May 25, 2017)

yiafar said:


> I have glance screen, but it opens for a second and then it disappears.
> What step should I start with?
> (Nokia 925, 10.0.14393.1198)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do all steps described in quoted posts

- do interop unlock first (with Interop Tools), 
dont forget tio enable Developer mode in phone settings
if Interop unlock not work, first use "Restore NDTKSvc", restart phone and do interop unlock 


- with Interop Tools in Interop unlock enable "Full Filesystem Access"

restart phone

- via USB connection from PC to phone copy glance folders/files to "Data\SharedData\OEM\Public" 

- import registry files (also with Interop Tools)...

- restart phone

i dont know how many detailed need more to describe...


----------



## yiafar (May 25, 2017)

dxdy said:


> do all steps described in quoted posts
> 
> - do interop unlock first (with Interop Tools),
> dont forget tio enable Developer mode in phone settings
> ...

Click to collapse



I made all the procedure ..but the glance screen opens and close into a second. What do you mean by: - import registry files (also with Interop Tools)...??? Describe it please...


----------



## dxdy (May 25, 2017)

yiafar said:


> I made all the procedure ..but the glance screen opens and close into a second. What do you mean by: - import registry files (also with Interop Tools)...??? Describe it please...

Click to collapse



in zip file you have 2 .reg files (software.reg and system.reg)

put it on phone 

open Interop Tools, under Registry select Import Registry File. select first file, comfirm import. select second. confirm. restart phone


----------



## yiafar (May 26, 2017)

problem with interop tools


----------



## yiafar (Jun 1, 2017)

After fixing glance screen I 've got problem connecting to PC via USB. 
Specifically, I still got Full Filesystem Access even though I tried everything with Interop Tools (disable Full Filesystem Access, delete Interop tools etc...).
So there are not Video, Music, Download etc. files to my PC, but I see many system files....
I made hard reset and everything is OK with no glance screen of course.


----------



## dxdy (Jun 1, 2017)

yiafar said:


> After fixing glance screen I 've got problem connecting to PC via USB.
> Specifically, I still got Full Filesystem Access even though I tried everything with Interop Tools (disable Full Filesystem Access, delete Interop tools etc...).
> So there are not Video, Music, Download etc. files to my PC, but I see many system files....
> I made hard reset and everything is OK with no glance screen of course.

Click to collapse




next time try search or ask here
is simple solution, just in Interop Tools under Interop unlock - Full system Access write C:/Data/Users/Public
restart phone


----------



## yiafar (Jun 2, 2017)

dxdy said:


> next time try search or ask here
> is simple solution, just in Interop Tools under Interop unlock - Full system Access write C:/Data/Users/Public
> restart phone

Click to collapse




...I am sorry to say that it doesn't help me.
When I connect my phone to PC, I still see many system files ...but not Music, Ringtones, Video, Download etc.

Is C:/Data/Users/Public the correct path for returning to default phone connection with PC?


----------



## dxdy (Jun 2, 2017)

yiafar said:


> ...I am sorry to say that it doesn't help me.
> When I connect my phone to PC, I still see many system files ...but not Music, Ringtones, Video, Download etc.
> 
> Is C:/Data/Users/Public the correct path for returning to default phone connection with PC?

Click to collapse



did you press pen (write) and restart phone... 

also you can try this write in registry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MTP\DataStore


----------



## yiafar (Jun 2, 2017)

dxdy said:


> did you press pen (write) and restart phone...
> 
> also you can try this write in registry
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MTP\DataStore

Click to collapse



Thanks! It worked... I just didn't press the pen 
:good:


----------



## greenpurplishpumpkin (Jun 13, 2017)

How to enable the glance screen option on the Interop tweak? I on Interop RC3 and there's no such option. Only keyboard and LED options on the list of tweaks

Update : Got it. It is inside the Tweaks under Tweaks option.  But it wont work, is it because im on the latest build 15222?


----------



## dxdy (Jun 13, 2017)

greenpurplishpumpkin said:


> How to enable the glance screen option on the Interop tweak? I on Interop RC3 and there's no such option. Only keyboard and LED options on the list of tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Read backwards in this topic for my fix (post #67)...


----------



## greenpurplishpumpkin (Jun 13, 2017)

dxdy said:


> Read backwards in this topic for my fix (post #67)...

Click to collapse



As always, thank you :good:


----------



## ironwolf115 (Oct 26, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> its not the app itself, its the mapping engine that comes with RS2, any app that uses it is affected, like uber or foursquare, streets are not visible probably due to a new rendering mode being used that the S4 chipset doesnt support, thats my guess
> 
> also I cant get the .138 update, it fails with 0x80070273, apparently not even a hard reset can fix that according to some users

Click to collapse



http://www.lumiafirmware.com/info найди на этом сайте свою модель под свой регион и прошивай телефон согласно инструкции на сайте, бояться кирпича не стоит


----------



## G-Mods (Nov 12, 2017)

Anyone got it working on Redstone 3 (15254)? I tried on a 1020, but it's not working... When you access the glance settings menu, it keeps going back to the previous screen.

 Nice tutorial btw, too bad it doesn't work on Redstone 3...


----------



## uiqjirka (Nov 13, 2017)

Work perfect on Redstone 3.Lumia 1020, 925, 920.


----------



## dxdy (Nov 13, 2017)

G-Mods said:


> Anyone got it working on Redstone 3 (15254)? I tried on a 1020, but it's not working... When you access the glance settings menu, it keeps going back to the previous screen.
> 
> Nice tutorial btw, too bad it doesn't work on Redstone 3...

Click to collapse



i post once simple solution to restore glance with interop tools... just browse backwards in this topic...
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67


----------



## G-Mods (Nov 13, 2017)

dxdy said:


> i post once simple solution to restore glance with interop tools... just browse backwards in this topic...
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67

Click to collapse



Thank you soooo much! It works great, now I can fully enjoy W10M on my cellphone! 

For some reason it shows the clock in 12h mode, instead of the 24h mode in my settings. Is there some option to change that? If not it's fine, I'm really glad I've got the glance screen working.


----------



## dxdy (Nov 13, 2017)

G-Mods said:


> Thank you soooo much! It works great, now I can fully enjoy W10M on my cellphone!
> 
> For some reason it shows the clock in 12h mode, instead of the 24h mode in my settings. Is there some option to change that? If not it's fine, I'm really glad I've got the glance screen working.

Click to collapse



is fine for me (Lumia 920, FCU)... try check time or region settings again


----------



## G-Mods (Nov 13, 2017)

dxdy said:


> is fine for me (Lumia 920, FCU)... try check time or region settings again

Click to collapse



I've changed the regional format, now it works properly, in case someone had the same issue as I.

Thank you a lot, dxdy, for your support. You have made my day!


----------



## hotnight (Nov 24, 2017)

I updated my  Lumia 820 to RS1. Glance Screen Menu is still there, but it crashes by opening it. So i have to do all steps too, to reactivate it?
thx


----------



## dxdy (Nov 24, 2017)

hotnight said:


> I updated my  Lumia 820 to RS1. Glance Screen Menu is still there, but it crashes by opening it. So i have to do all steps too, to reactivate it?
> thx

Click to collapse



is hard to read.... is just 4 post ago...
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67


----------



## hotnight (Nov 25, 2017)

dxdy said:


> is hard to read.... is just 4 post ago...
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67

Click to collapse



I am sorry, but YES it worked! Now Glance is back on my L820 :victory: . The only thing i had more to do, was to fix Glance Font to wvga.
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Juanz1986 (Nov 30, 2017)

L1020 
https://www.kn3.net/605CE6D4AACJPG.html


----------



## GeoffreyK (Jan 25, 2018)

Worked perfectly on Lumia 1020. Thank you!


----------



## nate0 (Jan 26, 2018)

Is funny. Even though there is supposedly a HW limitation for this app to work right, I have been testing it on a 930 and so far it launches and I can toggle all the settings, but no standby screen yet.  The only reason I am attempting this again is that someone stated they got it to work on a 930, but that it was a big battery draining experience.  They could have just been blowing smoke though. Yet I still believe for some reason all Nokias should be able to use this feature and it is a matter of the services launching and being enabled in the right capability/security groups. Whether it works optimally or not is another story...


----------



## gogogameplus (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks! On Lumia 920.


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Apr 6, 2018)

*wpdmtp.inf*



AWasisto said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the MTP after turning off full filesystem access?

Click to collapse



You may need to install MTP INF by simply locating to C:\WINDOWS\INF\wpdmtp.inf.  Right click on this file and click install.  Hope this will help.


----------



## Yash Agarwal windows (Apr 6, 2018)

Does It will work on Lumia 520
I'm running 15254.313


----------



## dxdy (Apr 6, 2018)

Yash Agarwal windows said:


> Does It will work on Lumia 520
> I'm running 15254.313

Click to collapse



did 520 have glance? answer to this question is is answer to your.... you cant get glance if device not support it. title of this topic is misleading


----------



## Habaticallie (Jul 21, 2018)

Do I have to extract the "missing glance files" or I just paste it as a zip file?


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 21, 2018)

Extract and pass the files.


----------



## hupahopp (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi
on alcatel idol 4s (6071w) or alcatel idol 4 Pro (6077x)
this tutorial works or does not work
thanks


----------



## startmytest (Jan 3, 2019)

GeoffreyK said:


> Worked perfectly on Lumia 1020. Thank you!

Click to collapse



Worked fine here too, thanks for the solution


----------



## puszcza (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello,
I try to enable Glace Screen in my 820 running last 1709 build.
I tried to download necessary files, enable tweak in Interop, edid register:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost\Plugins\NsgGlance\NlpmService]
> "Path"="C:\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\NsgGlance_NlpmService_4.1.11.3.dll
> and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried to reboot, MS Store does not find update for my version of the GS - 4.1.0.151; Svc 4.12.4. It it possible to enable in Options/Addons, but does not give me any effect on turn off screen.

Any recommendations how to fix this issue? You can confirm that this mod work on 10.0.15254.575?


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 20, 2019)

puszcza said:


> Hello,
> I try to enable Glace Screen in my 820 running last 1709 build.
> I tried to download necessary files, enable tweak in Interop, edid register:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Version 4.1.151.0 and 4.1.12.4 are the Last


----------



## iskender4444 (Jan 19, 2021)

AWasisto said:


> Finally! I thought I'm the only one having trouble deactivating full filesystem access
> 
> 
> *How to Fix MTP Root Path to Deactivate Full Filesystem Access*
> ...

Click to collapse



I couldn't do option 4.


----------

